# My daughter Phoebe, A picture that makes me smile



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I know its probaly wierd to post this, but she makes me smile when im really down. mabeys DR aint that bad if she can come out of it....

who am i kidding DR sucks


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Awww....she is so beautiful!! And look at those pretty blue eyes







Simply precious, Drew.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I agree, she IS beautiful.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Aww she's so freakin cute! She looks apprehensive about the camera, but shes got that little smile. haha It's good to have people who can ground you and make you appreciate life. There's a fine line between mourning for not being "there" fully for them, and to enjoy them. So it's better to absorb the perspective of "Yay! i'm lucky to have them!"


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Drew your so very lucky. She is a beautiful gift. Warm hugs to Phoebe.


----------

